# how often do you...



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Clean your buns out? 

I have cleaned lily and roses hutch put everyday since i have got them, feel like im being ott about???


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

When I had rabbits they where fully cleaned out weekly. They where spot cleaned daily.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine get cleaned twice a week in the summer and once a week in the winter, although in winter especially top ups of bedding most days 

*Heidi*


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I spot clean every morning and evening (just poo picking and removing urine soaked patches)

And full clean out every sunday! Can get quite smelly in there with 2 big rabbits


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

i think i clean them out too much lol x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> i think i clean them out too much lol x


You can never be too clean! Especially with flystrike about x


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

$hAzZa said:


> You can never be too clean! Especially with flystrike about x


I don't know if it's the same with rabbits, but with rats it's not a great idea to clean them out more the a couple of times a week as it removes all their smell which then encourages them to scent mark like mad, which then means they stink.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Snippet said:


> I don't know if it's the same with rabbits, but with rats it's not a great idea to clean them out more the a couple of times a week as it removes all their smell which then encourages them to scent mark like mad, which then means they stink.


Hmm, not sure myself, but they scent mark by 'chin rubbing'
It is best to spot clean daily though, their pees are awfully smelly and stain the hutch, yuk

Do you use sand trays? They help keep the hutch cleaner and the sand can be sieved and reused


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine are inside so they just have litter trays and I clean those out daily.
Plus I have to sweep the floors daily too as hay gets everywhere!

When they were outside they were spot cleaned daily and fully cleaned out twice a week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Snippet said:


> I don't know if it's the same with rabbits, but with rats it's not a great idea to clean them out more the a couple of times a week as it removes all their smell which then encourages them to scent mark like mad, which then means they stink.


This isn't an issue with rabbits, especially when they are spayed 

Mine are inside, but in winter the litter trays get all the hay removed and spot cleaned every day and then cleaned and disinfected once a week, and in summer I spot clean twice a day and then same as above cleaned and disinfected once a week


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> This isn't an issue with rabbits, especially when they are spayed


Ignore me then! It's been the better part of 10 years since I had rabbits in my life


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Snippet said:


> Ignore me then! It's been the better part of 10 years since I had rabbits in my life


haha I know what you mean with the rats tho, it makes a huge difference with them. But then rats don't really have the problem of fly strike thank god :blink:


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i clean litter trays evry day and fully clean gages once a week winter twice summer


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I sweep the shed out daily (gets swept straight out onto the borders, great fertiliser), have stopped using the litter tray in there since one of them (I think Dylan) isn't very good with using it so poo goes everywhere anyway. The kennel they have to sleep in gets changed twice a week in summer and once a week in winter. 

George and Embers litter trays indoors get changed daily no matter what time of year, mainly because I'm paranoid about the house smelling of rabbit wee if I leave the trays an extra day. I soak the trays in bleach once a month to give them a really good clean otherwise just use a bit of spray cleaner in them each day when they get changed.


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I spot clean daily and give the hutches a thorough clean once a week


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Snippet said:


> When I had rabbits they where fully cleaned out weekly. They where spot cleaned daily.


That's what I did when I had them in a hutch. Now that they are indoors I spot clean her litter tray every night but her fleece lasts for ages depending on how much fur gets on it. I swap fleece whenever its needed and scrub the litter tray clean whenever I do this too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Litter tray cleaned out daily and the whole pen done once a week


----------

